# Coolest Advertisement Ever



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I found this on youtube a while back, I find it quite cool and kind of dramatic, thought I might share it... A little Dairyland pride...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I love those helicopter video sequences that zoom-in to the scene (train) fast, and then abruptly slow down in the zoom

I don't know why that "does it" for me, but it always does ... way cool.

TJ


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> I love those helicopter video sequences that zoom-in to the scene (train) fast, and then abruptly slow down in the zoom
> 
> I don't know why that "does it" for me, but it always does ... way cool.
> 
> TJ


I've watched this video quite a few times, and am not sure if I noticed that, or just didn't pay attention to it until now But I see what you mean, it is a very cool effect


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

TheTrainMan said:


> uggghhhhh
> 
> the education filter wont let me watch it


Education filter?? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, silly school administrators, they want kids in school to learn something.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, silly school administrators, they want kids in school to learn something.


Yessir, I think by time I was a senior in high school, the school district blocked more than 99% of the internet. It felt like we were in a Communist country...


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

When I was in school, www.handsoffmycomputer.com worked around that problem


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellgate said:


> When I was in school, www.handsoffmycomputer.com worked around that problem


ah yes... proxy servers, used a bunch of em, problem was the district kept catching on so they only lasted a few weeks before you had to find a new one. :laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not familar with the W&S, but it looks cool. May not be a bad idea for a thread.
Everybody could post a video of their favorite railroad. And a little history of who they
merged with or were took over by. My favorite RR does not exist anymore.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

mopac said:


> I am not familar with the W&S, but it looks cool. May not be a bad idea for a thread.
> Everybody could post a video of their favorite railroad. And a little history of who they
> merged with or were took over by. My favorite RR does not exist anymore.


It is a good idea for a thread... :thumbsup: The WSOR started in 1980 and currently operates about 700 miles in Southern WI and northern Illinois... Watco, an owner of many small railroads purchased it in 2012, but announced that the WSOR will keep its name...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope they do get to keep their name. My favorite road was the missouri pacific.
They merged with UP in 1982 and they were to keep their identity also. It did not
last long. Some of the mopac locos were painted yellow and gray just like UP
engines and had Missori Pacific instead of Union Pacific lettering. It wasn't long
and the missori pacific name was gone for good. Well, till the heritage unit was built.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

mopac said:


> I hope they do get to keep their name. My favorite road was the missouri pacific.
> They merged with UP in 1982 and they were to keep their identity also. It did not
> last long. Some of the mopac locos were painted yellow and gray just like UP
> engines and had Missori Pacific instead of Union Pacific lettering. It wasn't long
> and the missori pacific name was gone for good. Well, till the heritage unit was built.


True.. It could happen, but I certainly hope it doesn't


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

TheTrainMan said:


> Hope what doesn't happen?


Wisconsin and Southern losing its road name.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

TheTrainMan said:


> Aww that sucks  but why. Is it becuase 2 railroads merging or something


Nobody merged, a rail transportation company that owns many short lines bought them.


----------

